# μορφολογική αναβάθμιση



## NatCat (Mar 23, 2009)

"Η μορφολογική αναβάθμιση των κτιριακών εγκαταστάσεων βασίστηκε στη μετατροπή των εξωτερικών επιφανειών..." 

Γενικά με προβληματίζουν οι λέξεις _μορφολογία _και _μορφολογικός _όταν χρησιμοποιούνται σε αρχιτεκτονικά κείμενα. Απ΄ότι ξέρω, ο όρος _morphology _υπάρχει μόνο στον πολεοδομικό σχεδιασμό. Ποιος είναι ο κατάλληλος όρος π.χ. για τη μορφολογία ενός κελύφους; 

Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να είναι κατάλληλες οι λέξεις form και formal. Αλλά το formal παραπέμπει ταυτόχρονα και στο επίσημο εκτος από το μορφολογικό. 

Τι θα προτείνατε;


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 23, 2009)

Το πρόβλημα είναι τι εννοεί με τον όρο "μορφολογική αναβάθμιση". Δηλ. αν το λέγαμε στα Ελληνικά με άλλες λέξεις πώς θα το λέγαμε; Θα μπορούσε να είναι κάτι προς surface ή structural refurbishment, π.χ.;


----------



## NatCat (Mar 23, 2009)

Εννοεί τη βελτίωση της μορφής ενός κτηρίου. Το επαναλαμβάνει σε διάφορα σημεία και άλλοτε υπονοεί refurbishment, άλλοτε remodeling, άλλοτε interventions/improvements κ.ο.κ. Αναζητώ κάποιον όρο που να πιάνει όλα τα παραπάνω (αλλά ίσως και να μην υπάρχει).


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2009)

Να προτείνω, λέω, το physical refurbishment, επειδή βλέπω να παντρεύεται το _μορφολογικός_ με _λειτουργικός_ και άλλα μη physical πράγματα.


----------



## NatCat (Mar 24, 2009)

Ναι αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για refurbishment μιας όψης (όπως λέει λίγο παρακάτω το κείμενό μου).

Στη συνέχεια λέει ότι κάποια παρέμβαση έγινε "για μορφολογικούς λόγους" (σε αντιδιαστολή προς λειτουργικούς λόγους). Αυτό πάλι πώς το λέμε;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 24, 2009)

Επίσης
Renovation ή aesthetic upgrading
Μήπως For appearance's sake


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 24, 2009)

NatCat said:


> Στη συνέχεια λέει ότι κάποια παρέμβαση έγινε "για μορφολογικούς λόγους" (σε αντιδιαστολή προς λειτουργικούς λόγους). Αυτό πάλι πώς το λέμε;



Aesthetic.


----------



## NatCat (Mar 24, 2009)

Οι όροι _aesthetic_ και _appearance_ χρησιμοποιούνται με φειδώ στο αρχιτεκτονικό λεξιλόγιο γιατί υποδηλώνουν κάτι το επιφανειακό. Η μορφολογία δεν αφορά μονάχα παραμέτρους αισθητικής και εμφάνισης αλλά πάει και βαθύτερα. (Ή τουλάχιστον πρέπει να πηγαίνει.)


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 24, 2009)

Κοίτα. Δεν είμαι σε θέση να ξέρω πώς ακριβώς χρησιμοποιεί ο συγγραφέας τις λέξεις στο κείμενό σου. Αλλά στο παράδειγμα που έδωσες, για μορφολογικούς λόγους (σε αντιδιαστολή προς λειτουργικούς), το μορφολογικούς το ερμηνεύω για αισθητικούς. Δηλ. τι άλλο θα μπορούσε να περιλαμβάνει η μορφολογία στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση που δεν περιλαμβάνει η αισθητική;

Όπως και να έχει, εσύ ξέρεις το κείμενό σου καλύτερα.


----------



## NatCat (Mar 24, 2009)

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Δεν το έθεσα εγώ σωστά (άμα γράφεις εν μέσω διαδοχικών χασμουρητών, αυτά παθαίνεις). 

Η μορφολογία ως γνωστικό αντικείμενο ερευνά τη μορφή ως στοιχείο της αρχιτεκτονικής σύνθεσης και τις παραμέτρους που την καθορίζουν (στις οποίες παραμέτρους περιλαμβάνεται βεβαίως και η λειτουργικότητα). 

Εδώ εξηγεί καλύτερα σε τι συνίσταται η μορφολογία.

Σε καμία περίπτωση πάντως δεν περιορίζεται σε αισθητικές παραμέτρους ούτε αποκλείει τις λειτουργικές παραμέτρους.


----------



## kaydee (Mar 24, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Δεν έχω ιδέα, πρέπει να πω, αλλά μήπως κάτι με το form/formal κλπ; Φαντάζομαι πως το "μορφολογικός" μεταφράζει ίσως κάποιον ξένο όρο, και συνήθως με τη "μορφή" αποδίδουμε το form - όχι;


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 24, 2009)

NatCat said:


> Η μορφολογία ως γνωστικό αντικείμενο ερευνά τη μορφή ως στοιχείο της αρχιτεκτονικής σύνθεσης και τις παραμέτρους που την καθορίζουν (στις οποίες παραμέτρους περιλαμβάνεται βεβαίως και η λειτουργικότητα).
> 
> Εδώ εξηγεί καλύτερα σε τι συνίσταται η μορφολογία.



Νομίζω ότι το πάμε πολύ μακριά. Το pdf τα εξηγεί πολύ ωραία, αλλά είναι πολύ γενικό. Αν πρέπει να μιλήσουμε τόσο γενικά, τότε σαφέστατα μιλάμε για form, όπως επισημαίνει η kaydee. Εδώ π.χ. η μορφολογία του κτιρίου αναφέρεται ουσιαστικά σε αυτό που στα Αγγλικά λέγεται form.

Μπορεί όμως ανάλογα με το context να είναι και design. Την αισθητική δεν θα την απέκλεια. Δεν καλύπτει βέβαια όσα καλύπτει η μορφολογία, αλλά είναι ζήτημα της συγκεκριμένης σημασίας που έχει η λέξη στο κείμενό σου. Εδώ, π.χ. μιλάει για το Διεθνές Στυλ (International Style) και αναφέρεται σε διεθνή μορφολογία.

"Το Λακκί, που οι Ιταλοί ονόμαζαν Portolago, στέκει δίπλα στο Weissenhof σαν ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα επιζώντα σύνολα που υιοθέτησαν την «διεθνή μορφολογία». "


----------



## NatCat (Mar 24, 2009)

Κι εγώ το _form _προτιμώ. Και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις λειτουργεί άψογα (π.χ. μορφοκρατία=formalism). Αλλά δεν μου έρχεται πώς να πω "μορφολογική αναβάθμιση" χωρίς να καταφύγω σε περιφραστική απόδοση. _Έδιτ:_ Το formal improvement/redesign/refurbishment πώς σας φαίνεται;

Όσο για το _design_, έχεις δίκιο Ambrose. Κι αυτό μπορεί να παίξει σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 24, 2009)

Στην δομή της Αρχιτεκτονικής σχολής του ΕΜΠ, ο τομέας Ι (Αρχιτεκτονικού Σχεδιασμού) χωρίζεται σε «περιοχές» μία εκ των οποίων ονομάζεται «Αρχιτεκτονική Μορφολογία και Ρυθμολογία» και μεταφράζεται στην ιστοσελίδα της σχολής "Architectural form and orders". 
Εκεί βρίσκω επίσης την Αρχιτεκτονική Μορφολογία να αποδίδεται Architectural Morphology και την Μορφολογική Ανάλυση, Morphological Analysis. 
Το θεωρείτε δόκιμο να πει κάποιος morphological renovation/improvement/refurbishment ή δεν βγάζει νόημα;


----------

